# the royal mails pet peeve....



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

The purpose of this thread is simply to annoy the-royal-mail. Everyone who posts on here has to completely quote the previous message. Then you can add whatever you like.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Cal said:


> The purpose of this thread is simply to annoy the-royal-mail. Everyone who posts on here has to completely quote the previous message. Then you can add whatever you like.


Hey, I want my own pet peeves thread as well.
Can I have one, please please please


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

_" Hey, I want my own pet peeves thread as well.
Can I have one, please please please" _

my pet peeve about harold is that he's so fast & so brilliant that sometimes i get left behind.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cal said:


> The purpose of this thread is simply to annoy the-royal-mail. Everyone who posts on here has to completely quote the previous message. Then you can add whatever you like.


 My pet peeve is when a poster doesn't have a clue about the simplest rules of grammar.... It is "Royal Mail's pet peeve" you doofus.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Cal said:


> The purpose of this thread is simply to annoy the-royal-mail. Everyone who posts on here has to completely quote the previous message. Then you can add whatever you like.


We should also set up a duplicate thread in another area.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Royal I will not return the Garfield avatar just because you loved it so much


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Royal now has community support for the "no quoting" thing. It's right here in the Roger's thread.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

A quote within a quote within a quote within a quote within a quote within a quote within a quote within a quote. It's like Inception.


Jungle said:


> Royal now has community support for the "no quoting" thing. It's right here in the Roger's thread.
> 
> 
> Jungle said:
> ...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

ddkay said:


> A quote within a quote within a quote within a quote within a quote within a quote within a quote within a quote. It's like Inception.


Guys (and ladies),

If we aren't careful, TRM might pull a I'mHoward and never come back! 

Edit: I had to add the "(and ladies)" or I know humble might start convulsing on the floor and puking up her pie...


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

steve41 said:


> My pet peeve is when a poster doesn't have a clue about the simplest rules of grammar.... It is "Royal Mail's pet peeve" you doofus.


That's not bad grammar, it's bad punctuation!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

steve41 said:


> My pet peeve is when a poster doesn't have a clue about the simplest rules of grammar.... It is "Royal Mail's pet peeve" you doofus.


Know need for name calling. LOL.

Now I have annoyed 2 people on the same thread. 

And yes, typing Know, instead of No, was intentional. 

This thread is all in good fun, no harm meant towards trm.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Karen said:


> That's not bad grammar, it's bad punctuation!


LOL! 

Priceless.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Cal said:


> The purpose of this thread is simply to annoy the-royal-mail. Everyone who posts on here has to completely quote the previous message. Then you can add whatever you like.


Or multi-quote. I never see this feature used on here.



KaeJS said:


> Guys (and ladies),
> 
> If we aren't careful, TRM might pull a I'mHoward and never come back!
> 
> Edit: I had to add the "(and ladies)" or I know humble might start convulsing on the floor and puking up her pie...


That would be awful as TRM is one of the great posters here. Plus we don't need another thread on shemales...



Karen said:


> That's not bad grammar, it's bad punctuation!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

financialnoob said:


> That would be awful as TRM is one of the great posters here. Plus we don't need another thread on shemales...


SAYS WHO? 

My nickname from my husband is now HULKWIFE because of those threads (and a bunch of other stuff, like my progress in the weight room). 

(I'm not actually that hulk-like though.)


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

We need a Bring Back Howard campaign.
Perhaps Cal can consider spearheading that initiative as well.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

MoneyGal said:


> SAYS WHO?
> 
> My nickname from my husband is now HULKWIFE because of those threads (and a bunch of other stuff, like my progress in the weight room).
> 
> (I'm not actually that hulk-like though.)


I just imagined you yelling out "SAYS WHO" in a deep, manly voice...


----------

